# Gone Girl (2014) by David Fincher



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ym3LB0lOJ0o[/YOUTUBE]

The Finch is at it again. 

Premieres in this weekend.


----------



## Mako (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks good. I heard the book was great too. I read a couple of chapters of it, but I wasn't able to finish it in time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 29, 2014)

Mako said:


> Looks good. I heard the book was great too. I read a couple of chapters of it, but I wasn't able to finish it in time.



I'm going to the library tomorrow. I might be able to speed read it before this Saturday


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2014)

I do have high hopes for this movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ym3LB0lOJ0o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The Finch is at it again.
> 
> Premieres in this weekend.



I know what I'll use my very first free movie pass for .


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 30, 2014)

why is the good sis tyler perry here?

;__;


----------



## cambiara (Oct 1, 2014)

Anticipating lots of negativity from book fans...however Fincher's association alone commands at least some awesomeness.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 1, 2014)

cambiara said:


> Anticipating lots of negativity from book fans...however Fincher's association alone commands at least some awesomeness.



Fincher adapted The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo to film really well which is sorta in the same genre as Gone Girl. Furthermore, the based legend Trent Reznor is setting the mood with the music. David Fincher is probably their best bet at making a perfect book to movie adaption.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw it.

God damn.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2014)

That last.....15 minutes?

So.

Many.

Plot.

Holes.

Still a brilliant movie, and it was obvious they were going that way with it, but DAMMIT!


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

Great fucking movie.

The boxcutter scene was some intense shit.

Rosamund Pike dominated this movie.


----------



## Slice (Oct 4, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> Furthermore, the based legend Trent Reznor is setting the mood with the music.



As far as movie scores go Atticus Ross is the bigger talent between the two.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 4, 2014)

This track had me nervous when it came on...

[YOUTUBE]SQ3IYyv-lIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 5, 2014)

Trent Reznor & Fincher is the best combination for any thriller mystery movie. Great movie.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2014)

Movie was dark as fuck. I love dark movies



Bluebeard said:


> This track had me nervous when it came on...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SQ3IYyv-lIg[/YOUTUBE]



What track was playing when she did the crawling camera scene? That song must be my ringtone


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Movie was dark as fuck. I love dark movies
> 
> 
> 
> What track was playing when she did the crawling camera scene? That song must be my ringtone



[YOUTUBE]U38JBoY09GI[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty sure this was it.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

Someone list the plotholes.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Someone list the plotholes.




*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Convenient cameras. They are all over Desi's house, but none of them are in the casino / hotel where he and Amy meet? And given all of the cameras in his lake house, wouldn't at least one of them have recorded her walking around freely contrary to her story? Bare in mind if a single camera caught her at any point during the several days she was missing, or anyone recognised her, the game is up. 

2) Where does Desi live? Pretty damn sure it isn't Missouri, but somewhere in New England. So Amy drove all that way- bloody and mostly undressed- and nobody noticed? And does no-one even question why she didn't call the police all that time? 

3) Any investigation into Desi would likely show that he was no where near her home the night she vanished. Its established he has a job and people probably would have noticed if he was gone that, plus again he doesn't appear to live anywhere near Missouri. Convenient cameras are in play once again as well.  

3) FBI buy her story WAY too easily. Both Nick and the detective point out obvious holes in her lie.

4) Her story doesn't explain how she lost that much blood in the kitchen. The point of her leaving that much blood (then badly cleaning it up) was, as the police initially believed, because anyone who lost that much blood was probably dead. Yet, in her story, Desi just chased her into the kitchen and knocked her out., not beat her to a bloody pulp (then waste time cleaning up, but leave the -staged-  evidence of a struggle in tact, without worrying about anyone coming home). 

Mostly I just think that any amount of half-decent police work would have pulled the thread of web of lies apart. I can barely buy that Nick- and the rest of the cast who know what Amy did- go along with this insanity on account of none of them being very mentally healthy people, but Amy should have been caught after she revealed herself to be alive. Its the kind of plot that only works when the FBI are completely incompetent.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

1) Yeah the house cameras thing seems odd.

2) Dunno anything about american geography.

3) Don't agree with this. This seems like something basic a kidnapper could think of. Establish an alibi etc. 

3) Yeah I kinda agree, but I suppose this was a huge case with lots of publicity and she was covered in blood. So I could understand. But damn, FBI are paid to be suspicious of everything surely.

4) This is more of a hole in the character's fake story rather than a hole in the film maybe. Unless that's the same thing. 

Okay I need to watch it again because I keep hearing there were more plot holes than this. I wanted a long list. Unless this was all.

Mostly as I was watching i was just thinking that people are believing her way too easily. But again I think it's only because of how huge and public the case had become.

The house cameras made no sense though. Unless the police only saw the tape of her screaming and decided not too look at the rest.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> [YOUTUBE]U38JBoY09GI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty sure this was it.



*fap fap fap*


----------



## Slice (Oct 6, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 4) [...] doesn't explain how she lost that much blood in the kitchen. The point of her leaving that much blood (then badly cleaning it up) was, as the police initially believed, because anyone who lost that much blood was probably dead. [...]




*Spoiler*: _On point No 4_ 



She was shown to take her own blood just prior to spilling it. I dont think it was mistaken for her dying there (especially since she was able to clean it up, walk around and drive a car after it).


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 6, 2014)

This was a really, really good movie.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2014)

Incredible mind fuck movie...especially because I personally think it did the novel justice.

Trent Reznor was also the right man to choose to aid significantly in the soundtrack especially that part when...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Desi is getting his throat slit on the bed


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 11, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Eh not really a plot hole. She was smart enough to not act intimate with him until a couple weeks after she was missing (so by then she studied the cameras), before that she could easily have been seen as victim being held hostage as at that point he was still under the impression she really was running from an abusive husband. 

When she was outside she already had her appearance changed. No one knew Desi and her met at the casino and Ihighly doubt some random security guard watching security footage would come forward as a reliable witness. 


> 2) Where does Desi live? Pretty damn sure it isn't Missouri, but somewhere in New England. So Amy drove all that way- bloody and mostly undressed- and nobody noticed? And does no-one even question why she didn't call the police all that time?


I don't think it was implied he lived that far. Regardless only we as the audience know about her brief stint at her hotel, the authorities were lead to believe that she was under his control from her kitchen floor to wherever he took her (the lakehouse)



> 3) Any investigation into Desi would likely show that he was no where near her home the night she vanished. Its established he has a job and people probably would have noticed if he was gone that, plus again he doesn't appear to live anywhere near Missouri. Convenient cameras are in play once again as well.


Desi is obviously rich. The place where she was staying at was specifically stated to be an isolated lakehouse. Desi had his own apartment somewhere close enough that Nick could visit him for questioning. 



> 3) FBI buy her story WAY too easily. Both Nick and the detective point out obvious holes in her lie.


You're not taking into account several factors:
-Nick was still acting as the ignorant husband who's been through trauma. Most of the attention was on Nick being responsible especially with the blood evidence being found in the home and supposed motive. 
-She purposefully bruised her inner vagina so that along with Desi's sperm it looked like a solid rape case. Which leads to the most important point:
-Desi and her had a history, which involved reports of him being obsessed with her, and I'm pretty sure there was written proof of this. With him being mentally ill to boot it wasn't looking good for him from jumpstreet.



> 4) Her story doesn't explain how she lost that much blood in the kitchen. The point of her leaving that much blood (then badly cleaning it up) was, as the police initially believed, because anyone who lost that much blood was probably dead. Yet, in her story, Desi just chased her into the kitchen and knocked her out., not beat her to a bloody pulp (then waste time cleaning up, but leave the -staged-  evidence of a struggle in tact, without worrying about anyone coming home).


I agree with this point.


> Mostly I just think that any amount of half-decent police work would have pulled the thread of web of lies apart. I can barely buy that Nick- and the rest of the cast who know what Amy did- go along with this insanity on account of none of them being very mentally healthy people, but Amy should have been caught after she revealed herself to be alive. Its the kind of plot that only works when the FBI are completely incompetent.





Okay well I think that is easier to say from our point of view. As someone working on the books there is strict protocol and procedure for attaining and analyzing evidence, and honestly she contrived a solid enough storyline in both instances to stay clean.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Desi had his own apartment somewhere close enough that Nick could visit him for questioning.




*Spoiler*: __ 



IIRC he visited him after he went and visited the first guy which required a plane. So he could have just flown somewhere else to visit Desi. I don't think it was ever clarified.






As for the movie on the whole, I thought it had an outstanding beginning but then the reveal happens and from there it gets a little stale for awhile. It picked back up but for me, never quite reached what it had going in the early parts of the movie. IMO it didn't need to be as long as it was but it was always somewhat engaging even during the "stale" parts. The soundtrack was very good and helped set what I thought was great tone. Oddly (in a good way) this movie was pretty funny. I got quite a few laughs out of it and it didn't detract from the overall tone and if anything, added to it. Gave some breaks from all the gloom. Acting was good and even Tyler Perry fit in well. Last night I gave it a 3.5/5 in another thread and after sleeping on it that still feels right. It is definitely one of the better movies this year but it has been a weak year.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How did Amy get pregnant if Nick claims he never touched her?


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did Amy get pregnant if Nick claims he never touched her?




*Spoiler*: __ 




He had some sperm kept in the sperm bank or something along those lines.  She used that to get pregnant.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Was that in the movie? I must have missed that. I thought it was Neil Patrick Harris's


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2014)

Mael said:


> Trent Reznor was also the right man to choose to aid significantly in the soundtrack especially that part when...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Loved that scene

in... in a not weird way

you know


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2014)

yeah no that's totally weird

you perv


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 11, 2014)

Jerusalem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was that in the movie? I must have missed that. I thought it was Neil Patrick Harris's



Yeah it was in there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Earlier in the movie he brought out a paper he showed his sister from the clinic where he had went in when he wanted to have a baby. Said he showed it to Amy and she threw it away.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Saw this today. I found myself intrigued during the majority of the film, disturbed towards the ending, and downright horrified when it concluded.  Needless to say, I was on the edge of my seat and thoroughly entertained though out this film. Definitely one of my favorite films of the year.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it weird that I didn't like Amy at all until it was revealed she was a sociopath? I mean, I sympathized with Nick but I respected Amy's commitment and meticulous planning more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2014)

Saw it yesterday, it was quite good.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was half hoping that the movie would have ended with Amy being choked to death by her husband, then again I spent half of the movie laughing my ass off at how much of a bitch she was and at the amount of bull needed to believe her story


I


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2014)

Stunna revealing his inner creep

Eh the ending was too far fetched but I liked the film otherwise.


----------



## Angrel-San (Oct 28, 2014)

This movie scared the shit out of me.

It rendered Fatal Attractions obsolete.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 25, 2014)

Watched this yesterday. Honestly, have not felt that scared from a film and from a film like this, it's amazing. I was so enthralled in this film I felt in the same exact position as Nick. When Amy came back and Nick would lock *his* door and kept himself far away from her as possible, seriously, she was that scary. That was my favorite scene tbh when at first you had Amy in fear of Nick then the tables turned on him, compared to the box cutter scene where I also thought was nuts, especially with the music in the background.

Brilliant film and a great actress to boot.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

The veil behind the domestic disharmony and economic struggle is so thin, there's nothing there to really support the subversion that's supposed to be taking place. Fincher's sensibilities are so overdetermined, almost completely failing to lean into the social satire and pulp the same way they do for Gone Girl's tense procedural sections, and that's even though a lot of the performances aren't even pretending to be deadpan. Tonally, it's all over the place in the worst possible way; it should've been a lot more like Fight Club.

The cast is definitely strong and they totally save the movie; however, what were they thinking with neil patrick harris?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

the movie seems kind of anti-woman too tbh


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 2, 2015)

Whet      ?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> *Spoiler*: _On point No 4_
> 
> 
> 
> She was shown to take her own blood just prior to spilling it. I dont think it was mistaken for her dying there (especially since she was able to clean it up, walk around and drive a car after it).




*Spoiler*: __ 



You misunderstand. The police believed that Nick murdered his wife in part because they concluded that anyone who lost as much blood as Amy did was probably dead (yes, she cleaned the blood up, but she deliberately did it poorly so that the police could tell a fatal amount of blood had been spilt and someone tried to cover it up). The fact that she is still alive leaves the blood unexplained if you an in-universe cop who believes that Amy is innocent, because even if Neil Patrick Harris was her attacker and not Nick, she should still have died or have visible serious scars from the "fatal injury".  

That was the whole point- Amy set it up to look like she had been murdered by Nick who tried and failed to clean away the blood. In the story she spins at the end Neil Patrick Harris is the attacker instead of Nick, but that doesn't explain how she could have lost that much blood if she is still alive, nor would it be very likely that he found time to save her life _and_ clean up the crime scene _and_ take her miles away to his home before Nick came home or anybody else saw him.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> Whet      ?



basically, I'm not entirely sure we're supposed to disagree with Ben's thought he's tired of being picked apart by women because the movie is almost always on his side. despite Rosamund Pike's best efforts, the script and Fincher seem content with casting Amy as nothing more than a _cold and crazy fucking bitch_; beyond nagging him, we really have no good idea why she does any of the extreme shit she does. moreover, the bits where the heights of her femme fatale ways and power are faking pregnancies and crying rape, derailing the lives of men, rings incredibly false, especially considering everything that's been happening in the US over the last couple of years. And what are they even trying to get at with those moments where Ben is training her or whatever every time he touches his fat chin?

add in all of the other insincere man-haters and transparent audience-projection vehicles, and you have a flick that's mostly validating men's movement fuckery tbh; it's WORSE than Fatal Attraction, in that way

an undeniable mess


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

and the dialogs are mostly shit


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

bitches be crazy, in other words


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 2, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> the movie seems kind of anti-woman too tbh



The author is a woman though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2015)

Amy's parents should receive a lot of the blame for how she turned out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

ghstwrld said:


> basically, I'm not entirely sure we're supposed to disagree with Ben's thought he's tired of being picked apart by women because the movie is almost always on his side. despite Rosamund Pike's best efforts, the script and Fincher seem content with casting Amy as nothing more than a _cold and crazy fucking bitch_; beyond nagging him, we really have no good idea why she does any of the extreme shit she does. moreover, the bits where the heights of her femme fatale ways and power are faking pregnancies and crying rape, derailing the lives of men, rings incredibly false, especially considering everything that's been happening in the US over the last couple of years. And what are they even trying to get at with those moments where Ben is training her or whatever every time he touches his fat chin?
> 
> add in all of the other insincere man-haters and transparent audience-projection vehicles, and you have a flick that's mostly validating men's movement fuckery tbh; it's WORSE than Fatal Attraction, in that way
> 
> an undeniable mess


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

where are the lies?




Jerusalem said:


> The author is a woman though.



this changes nothing tbh


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

i think you're just looking for excuses to be mad and outraged

if your argument stems from the fact that you have a problem with the fact that one of the main characters is a woman and a psychopath, well then you don't have much of a very valid argument to begin with

I have no interest in pursuing the matter or debate tbh it just made me giggle


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

you're not saying anything; all you're doing is trying and failing to mind read while not engaging with my actual posts, sestra

a passive-aggressive mess tbh


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

but

isn't that the same thing you're doing?  You're just kind of stringing rhetoric but you're not actually saying much of substance and your points are rudimentary at best

stay mad, nerd.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

actual examples from the actual movie equates to empty rhetoric now


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

there were whole discussions on this topic during and around Gone Girl's premiere, apparently

catch these T's





_Source

While Flynn, who wrote the film’s screenplay, keeps Amy’s feminist leanings intact—presented in the film through voiceover—*Fincher ditches the dual subjectivity that gives her critique power.* In the book, there is no such thing as truth. There is no one you can trust. In the movie, Nick might be a liar, a cheat, and an overall bastard, but *he didn’t kill his wife, and for Fincher, that seems to be good enough. Instead of Flynn’s competing pair of antagonists, battling for the reader’s sympathies, the movie pulls a different trick: It looks like Nick is guilty, until he becomes the film’s beleaguered hero, searching for anyone on his side.*

The film provides an important clue to its stance on the Nick versus Amy debate. In the novel, Nick’s sister, Margo, provides a crucial sounding board. But *the Gone Girl film uses Margo not just in that capacity, but also as a surrogate for the audience, directing our sympathies.* As Margo begins to question her twin brother’s innocence, the viewer does the same. How much do we know about Nick, anyway? But as the plot slowly exonerates him of Amy’s murder, *Margo eventually comes back to Team Nick as her initial supposition is proved right: Amy is just another bitch.*

[...]

It’s a particularly *troubling regression considering the cultural moment in which Fincher’s film is being released. On May 23, 22-year-old Elliot Rodger shot and killed six people because he felt rejected by women, and his digital footprint details his feelings of isolation and frustration in a world he felt was slipping away from him. Earlier this February, Baltimore Ravens player Ray Rice assaulted his girlfriend in an elevator; his employers originally suspended him for two games before suspending him indefinitely due to public pressure seven months later.

This is the same milieu that told Jennifer Lawrence she “deserved” to have naked photos of herself leaked onto the Internet, after they were stolen from her phone and made public, and it’s one that Flynn engages with head on. In the novel, Nick fights the misogynistic culture he was born into, embodied by his father, who views women as “stupid, inconsequential, irritating.” Whenever Nick has an altercation with a woman he doesn’t like, he hears his father’s words in his head (“dumb bitch”), and he tunes them out. But in Fincher’s version, it’s like Nick has started listening.*_


_

Amy’s voice-overs disrupt the movie’s inaugural seriousness. In flashbacks introduced by her scribbling in her diary, she reveals that she’s the inspiration for a beloved and profitable book series about a girl, Amazing Amy, created by her psychologist parents, Rand and Marybeth (David Clennon and Lisa Banes). Like Hannibal Lecter (a psychiatrist), Amy’s parents have profited from messing around in other people’s heads. (Your parents plagiarized your childhood, Nick says with husbandly commiseration.) *They’re cartoons, but then, so is Amy, whose narration Ms. Pike delivers in an affectedly hushed, conspiratorial voice that’s so arch that you can picture Amy’s lips curling at the edges. Mr. Fincher doesn’t show you her sneer; he doesn’t have to. It imbues every word she says, instantly casting her as an unreliable narrator.*

Given that the first half of “Gone Girl” is structured as a mystery, this unreliability presents a problem because it throws everything Amy says into doubt. *Along with Mr. Affleck’s supple, sympathetic performance, Amy’s voice-over tips the scales so far in Nick’s favor that it upends Ms. Flynn’s attempt to recreate the even-steven dynamic from her book. Then again, the movie is on Nick’s side from the start, making the case for him,* from the way he services Amy sexually to the gentle way he treats their cat. He sometimes explodes, as when he throws a glass to the floor while talking to two cops, Boney (an excellent Kim Dickens) and Gilpin (a dryly funny Patrick Fugit). *The Nick here, like so many noir heroes, is simply, too simply, a decent, deflated, ordinary sap with serious woman problems.*

[...]

By the movie’s second half, you may wish that Amy would stay gone. Ms. Pike has some fine scenes in this section, notably with a pair of hilariously sly lowlifes, Greta and Jeff (Lola Kirke and Boyd Holbrook), who, taken with a pompous, wealthy fool (Neil Patrick Harris as Desi), *suggest that the movie is about to go deeper, that it will surprise you or stir you or say something, anything, maybe by making good on its scene-setting images of empty American stores. That never happens,* and instead, the movie just hums along like the precision machine it is, even after it shifts tones again and enters Grand Guignol territory, with a flashing knife, gushing blood and surveillance footage of a seemingly tortured, horrifically abused and screaming woman. It’s a ghastly vision, although not for the reasons this movie would like._


#OOP


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2015)

The elliot point is complete misdirection in an attempts to skew the argument into a direction and give it some validity even tho it is completely irrelevant in regards to actually evaluating and critiquing the film

her other points are just opinions on the characters

pls


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

_Source

*It?s that the movie has bogus ideas about femininity and marriage. As a movie character, Amy feels like a composite of women who terrorized Michael Douglas.*

Pike?s performance is not the problem. She throws herself into this part. You can feel her trying to gather all the twists and use them to break into something coherent. Hers is a better Amy than what?s on the page, her voice deeper and her manner less flighty. Pike is more like Faye Dunaway playing Ren?e Zellweger than I was prepared for.

*The trouble is the way the film?s portrayal of Amy comes across in the current political climate. For reasons known only to Flynn, Amy tries to frame her husband for her murder.* Rather than divorce him for his imperfections, she wants him to suffer. Suicide was part of the original plan, but her severe narcissism leads her, murderously, back to him. She needs both to see his suffering up close and to feel his bewildered love. On her way, we learn of the other people whom she has made suffer. We watch her manipulate that ex that Harris plays, Desi, with stories of how Nick abused and degraded her, only to watch her abuse and degrade Desi. Nothing about Amy is real except her psychosis.

[...]

*The movie doubles as a snide contradiction of the serious conversation Americans have been having lately about men, women, exploitation, and violence. Gone Girl isn?t complicating that conversation. It gets off on thumbing its nose at it, using a vengeful false accusation to exploit an old trope of the terrifying femme fatale.*

[...]

*The debate about rape and ?rapeyness? in pop isn?t a new one. But it has new resonance on college campuses, where protests, vandalism, and lawsuits have challenged the long tradition of silence and slow action in issues of sexual assault.* A Columbia University senior named Emma Sulkowicz has become a symbol of the refusal of assault survivors to be cowed: She?s been dragging an actual mattress around campus and vows to continue to do so until the school expels the classmate who raped her. This isn?t the first time that female student activists against assault have insisted on being heard (one need only recall the Take Back the Night rallies of the 1990s), but the protests have gained broader resonance. They?re more confrontational and less tolerant of what can seem like patriarchal or, at best, bureaucratic foot-dragging and opacity. *They?ve swelled beyond campuses to include criticizing even the conduct of once-untouchable professional athletes. The release of the Ray Rice video brought men into a conversation that for so long happened mostly among women. Recent investigations into domestic violence and assault in the military, police force, and even small-town Alaska have created a feeling that maybe, just maybe, the country is turning a corner on a serious and divisive issue. And then along comes a major work of Hollywood fiction based on a huge best seller written by a woman about a woman whose greatest power is to cry wolf.*

It?s probably the case that Flynn just wanted to tell a fun story about a ?complete psycho bitch,? to mock the shallowness of some chick-lit heroines by having all of that frivolity and idle time and man-hunting mutate them into film-noir monsters. It?s also possible that there?s a strain of ideology that could locate the heroic feminist in Amy?s master plan, an argument that the most radical thing Amy can do to avenge her sex ? or just herself ? is to make a man spend the rest of his life with a woman he despises and distrusts. I just don?t see Camille Paglia asking to get an Amen for that.

[...]

*In this movie, the predator bares talons by pretending to be prey. What more is in it for Amy? What does she stand for? In bewilderment, Nick finds himself wondering what?s in that head of Amy?s. I don?t think she knows. What?s worse, I don?t think we?re supposed to care.*_


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 2, 2015)

I really liked this movie, Rosamund Pike was fantastic, easily her best role so far and Ben Affleck was pretty good as well. I was disappointed by the ending though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted to see Rosamund's character get caught.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 2, 2015)

this one's a straight up debate; I'll only quote one passage because I don't want to belabor the point

_

I could not agree more that Margo and Boney are two of the best human beings in the movie, particularly Go. But that doesn?t mean I don?t also feel like they are treated unfairly as women (and let?s not lie, Fincher doesn?t have the best track record here). And I don?t think it?s a coincidence that Go and Boney are two of the most desexualized characters in the film.

Go believes in the good of Nick more than anything (besides barrettes, maybe), and we?re led to believe Boney thinks all men are assholes after the divorce she brings up often. She?s just looking for the worst in Nick, who, what do you know, didn?t kill his wife and proved her wrong. *Both Go and Boney only exist in the context of Nick and more specifically, they exist to make the audience believe Nick is a good guy.

And do you think it?s a coincidence that the two cable-TV hosts (played fantastically by Sela Ward and Missi Pyle) whom Nick is trying to win over, after they put words in his mouth and dig into his past solely for the sake of a story, are women?*

You say we don?t have to sympathize with Nick just because Amy is such a psychopath. But *the ways in which Amy displays her psychosis (and she truly is a psychopath, which is another issue in the movie?s treatment, or lack thereof, of mental illness) are clich?d and thusly, sexist in and of themselves! Lying about rape not once, but twice (one time of which was to defend a murder)? Faking a pregnancy in an incredibly calculated way to manipulate her spouse? I mean, the only thing that?s not sexist about that was that it implies Amy knew how to fix a toilet. These are caricatures of straight men?s biggest fears about women and this movie gives men license to say, Look! Women are crazy! The women in this movie are either one-dimensional crazies (Amy), asexual lackeys (Go), out-to-getcha, man-hating snakes (Boney), boobs on a stick who will stab you in the back (Andie), less-revealing boobs on a stick who will stab you in the back (the woman who took the selfie)? I mean, the list goes on and on!*_


#OOP


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally saw this movie the other day. I was waiting until I had finished the book and now I regret it because once I saw the movie, I found it to be very underwhelming. Many important scenes from the source material was left out. Ben Affleck was great as Nick and I enjoyed Rosamund Pike's performance but found it to be lacking. They made a mess out of Tanner Bolt's character. He was supposed to be a Saul Goodman type of character but they made him extremely generic. Detective (officer in the movie) Giplin was also overshadowed. There wasn't enough background information on Amy's parents. The correlation between Amy and Amazing Amy was once again lacking. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Perhaps my biggest issue with the movie was the conclusion. They depicted Nick to be completely turned off to Amy but in the novel it was much more complex than that. For example, in the novel, Nick found her psycho personality to be attractive. He was fearful of her but stated that she brought out the best in him. 




What was done well was the diary scenes. Ben Affleck was also terrific and the movie itself was very stylish. 

I'd give the movie itself an 8/10 but as a successful adaptation of the source material, I would give it a 6/10.


----------

